# 1964 horn location



## kennys auto center (Aug 14, 2013)

Can someone give me horn location and horn wire diagram ??


----------



## kennys auto center (Aug 14, 2013)

kennys auto center said:


> Can someone give me horn location and horn wire diagram ??


1964 gto


----------

